# Wanna be a ME 3



## ship (Feb 24, 2006)

a- What’s the specified length of a grounding wire that runs from box to outlet if any?

b-Who is responsible no matter where and who does the work by code - the ME or TD for house wiring and repairs? Who is authorized if at all by code to do repair work? Is this the only authorized person or the supervision of the work done?

c-Will at some point a Certified Master Electrician be able to do conduit/wiring in the theater, pull permits etc. as if a real licenced electrician, or is the title for other things and one still needs to hire a electrician for major work and permanent work done?

d-Say I’m wiring up a 68 circuit grid to cord mounted patch bay ceiling mounted system this weekend in a under 99 seat house. What code requirements would be necessary to note and is their a difference in code requirements in general with this verses say a 1,000 seat house?

e-If or if not, what are some good things to note about doing this properly beyond conduit fill and CU box capacities?

f-If this work done is less than 1/3 the total patch/wiring system, is it required to have a licenced electrician, how about pulling a permit for it? Who would pull the permit? Is there a by code exception for house staff and or supervision specified equivalent in theaters to a maintenance electrician licenced person? 

g-Given it’s not a school who can do wiring such as this? Who can and is authorized to do the new work by code in a theater? To what extent if any can house staff do conduit and wiring for a permeant install before they need to hire someone? Is this based by theater size? How about maintenance/outlet replacement or replacement of say a circuit in a other than school situation? Who is charged by code with being authorized or responsible for doing the work if specified at all? Is there again a difference between that 99 seat house and say a 999 seat house and one that is 1,000 sets over work done and who is qualified?

h-If you have Duplex Edison, other strap mounting type outlets, much less just about any type permanent wired receptacle over the stage or elsewhere, what recent code change is important about their wiring or attachment given a means of fastening to note?

i-Given this, is there one type that does not need attention and other types of mounting style that does need compliance? What was the reason for the code change and what mounting system otherwise is acceptable in not needing to comply by way of fastening? 

j-Is there a difference between say a surface and flush mount quad box and duplex box in how it’s mounted that might play a factor? What if using the newer style three hole Quad box surface mount covers? Is such a mounting system a red herring for code required new concept, or just useful for better support of the outlet?

k-Is how it’s currently done grandfathered in, necessary to comply with, necessary to comply with should you change out a receptacle, or not necessary to comply with given old work. 

l-Should you do new wiring, is it necessary to comply with all normal code rules about conduit, conductors and other things given it’s stage wiring dimmer/patch bay/control circuit controlled and often has exceptions for normal wiring specific to this use? If any, what would those exceptions be?

(Hint, this is not a question in reference to ungrounded receptacles.) 

m-A question about un-grounded receptacles would be something like this: What and how is it necessary to be present before you can replace a un-grounded outlet? What other options do you have if not? If you find one (a normal grounded outlet) installed that is not grounded by way of wiring or mechanical ground but has a grounding terminal on the receptacle, is it ok under certain conditions to use or allow to be continued to be used?

n-Should you need to attach a say stage pin or twist lock plug to a lighting fixture that is not grounded such as a E-26 base medium screw clip light, is it permissible to leave that terminal of the plug open or should you remove the grounding pin?

o-Under what conditions can you use a ground lift adaptor? What conditions are necessary to properly use it and how do you properly use it? If properly used, is a ground lift useful for solving ground loop problems? Ground lift adaptors are frequently sent out on shows, do they given their definition of proper use in any way solve the problems typical stage hands use them for? This short of modifying the adaptor. Is it permissible to modify a adaptor or plug to unique and situation requires needs for any such application?

p-Is it permissible to remove the grounding pin on a Edison cable if plugging into a un-grounded outlet? Is it permissible to use a cable with it already removed for temporary install on stage? What’s the concept of store bought grounding cables that do not have a grounding pin on the male end yet are considered grounded?

q-What’s the necessity of use by way of NEMA 1-15 plugs by way of polarized or non-polarized? Is there a specific instance you must use a polarized plug?

r-The plug on your clip light, does it by code need to be polorized or not? Why or why not?

s-Is there various versions of what parts of the code for receptacles and plugs you need to comply with or not dependant upon your stage or assembly hall classification? What are some of them you need to comply with or not that are good to know? In a class A stage, can you use orange home owner grade Edison jumpers? What about in other than that classification for use?

t-What part of the NEC specifies for on stage usage of SPT, SJT, SJE or just SJ type of cable to be used or not? What part of the NEC regulates the outer jacket coloring of the cable for stage usage, much less is there specific grades of stage usage where at times it’s permissible and other times it’s not? What are those specifications? So is green, yellow, orange and other colors for your stages jumper cables stated in code as permissible or not and only can be black? Is there a specified wire gauge of a minimum jumper size, much less color or not?


----------



## Radman (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh jeez... I'll attempt these, Im a bit outta practice,

a) 18"?
p) I'd say no, but even if it was, I still wouldn't do it or allow others to do it.
r) I'd assume yes, as the socket could easily become a shock hazard if the screw contact part thingy (the part that has the large threads for the bulb that acts as a contact) was hot!

I'm much too tired I now realize to put in a real effort right now...


----------

